# Fly fishing web sites



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

What other web sites do you visit to feed your fly fishing obsession ?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/bb/forum.php
http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum

Those 2 have plenty of knowledge & lots of good folks eager to assist. They are my 2 favorites.

Mike


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Lots of info here

http://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Along with this site, I'm on www.paflyfish.com a lot. Great wealth of information, and a great group of people willing to help. There's a handful of us Ohioans on there, but obviously it's focused on PA.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

The only FF forum I am on for the most part is http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/

I'm biased to ULFF though because I own it. I long ago got bored with most other FF forums. Heck, I haven't been on OGF in maybe a year.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been on the North American Fly Fishing Forum and they really nice members willing to help a newbie out just like this forum.

http://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Toobnoob, sorry did not know you had already posted the link, just goes to show that is a popular forum


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.sexyloops.com/ The best techinical site out there on casting, alot easier to understand than the fff casting site


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Similar folks like the ultralight site but I also go to the fiberglass fly rodders website. Good knowledgable folk.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> I have been on the North American Fly Fishing Forum and they really nice members willing to help a newbie out just like this forum.
> 
> http://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/index.php


Ditto. A great place with helpful folks.


----------

